# Where to rehome/sell cichlids?



## dizzymoo (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey folk , i joined a while ago but lost the site details & have just found you again.

Well i have a 4ft tank which i decided to go for jewel cichlids, Purchased 4 (on advice from lfs which i now know was waaaaaay wrong) Anyway ... 4 2" cichlids soon became ... 1 breeding pair as they ate the other 2. So 2 cichlids in a 4ft tank.. GREAT! Along came fry .. Male then eats female & raises fry alone... 3mth later i have around 40 of the blighters including Dad.

Problem is i want to sell/rehome them & go back to a community tank, As i've now found there isn't any shops near me who sell cichlids other than jewels, (& she dont know what she's on about) & i'm finding it very difficult to buy what i want for them.

Now i dont know what to do with them, When i phoned the lfs back she said they were obliged to take them BUT had no room so to call back each wk to which i just get the "no sorry we had a delivery wednesday & have no more room" .. The other lfs " pets @ home " dont sell cichlids at all so they wont take them, & that's it i'm not close enough to any other shops. 
*** tried selling them online which i think cheap but everyone seems to want them ALL for Ã‚Â£5!!

Can anyone advise me if you know anywhere online safe to advertise them? I will not post them & i dont drive so people have to collect.

As they are all getting bigger , have some lovely colour on them too they are now starting to chase & try nipping eachother, So i want them sorted before anything happens to them.
Dad is a gorgeous jewel & around 4-5".

Any advice or help appreciated.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can post them on the Trading Post here. Best bet would probably be joining a local fish club and taking them to an auction.


----------

